# Tesla + truck = Truckla:)



## Johntee (Jun 16, 2019)

Pretty cool

https://youtu.be/R35gWBtLCYg


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

Sad she couldn't afford a Model S base vehicle, the bed would be a more useful size.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Emyr said:


> Sad she couldn't afford a Model S base vehicle, the bed would be a more useful size.


Yeah but steel is quite a bit easier to weld to


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Simon Giertz is awesome. She's pretty fun to watch on Instagram and youtube. She creates tons of awesome stuff. I think she also has a Commutacar (cheese wedge as she likes to call it).

She's been on TED talks and has survived a brain tumor. Check her out:
http://www.simonegiertz.com/


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

boekel said:


> Yeah but steel is quite a bit easier to weld to


Yes, that was mentioned in the build video.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Pickup trucks are for people who can't reverse a trailer


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Pickup trucks are for people who can't reverse a trailer


While a trailer is a better answer than an extra vehicle for many potential pickup owners, there are also lots of people who - in both recreational and working applications - use the pickup box while at the same time towing a trailer. Depending on what one is doing, towing a trailer can be impractical - or at least inconvenient - even for an expert driver.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

If the intent were to carry a significant amount of cargo (rather than just have an outside compartment for stuff not wanted in the interior), a more effective project would be a full set of Model S/X AWD hardware (both drive units, the battery modules repackaged, all of the wiring and electronics) transplanted into a pickup truck... preferably complete with subframes and suspensions. This is a "coupe utility", rather than a more utilitarian pickup.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like Jehu, EV West, et al. are going with the Model S pick-up/ute conversion idea. Here are the early stages: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wu-6pACQ-I


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

electro wrks said:


> Looks like EV West are going with the Model S pick-up/ute conversion idea. Here are the early stages: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wu-6pACQ-I


That looks good! hope they can make it look good when it's finished also


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Rich of Rich Rebuilds has posted a video with more complete details of the Model 3 modification. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZbAjhMiMG8


Skip to 4:25 if you don't want to hear Rich's life woes and travel log. 



I'm really impressed with the design of the bed modification to the 3. The bracing, that Marco in the video designed and built for the conversion, is similar to what is used to strengthen the chassis/frame in off-road pick-up racers. :










He's designed the bracing for the Model 3 to maximize the bed volume and size of load. Interesting project.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

frodus said:


> Simon Giertz is awesome. She's pretty fun to watch on Instagram and youtube. She creates tons of awesome stuff.


She seems like a great person.

Fame-wise, I don't get the popularity, other than her being female. She doesn't make a lot of content, and she doesn't make great content. A little bit hammy, a little bit silly, but, neither funny enough to be remarkably funny, not interesting enough to be remarkably interesting. She's 100x as famous as I'd expect based on her YouTube portfolio. It's good, but it's not millions of subscribers, late-night TV appearances, massive Patreon support or annual Youtube Rewind presence good. I'm happy for her and her success, I just don't quite get why she has it.



> I think she also has a Commutacar (cheese wedge as she likes to call it).


"Cheese Louise", IIRC.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

She's been struggling with brain cancer the past year and a half or so. With what she said in her construction video about her reasons for not being able to wait to get the real truck, I *suspect* she's on a countdown clock and this build may have been crafted as her crescendo moment.

She's also worked with/for Adam Savage, which I think few on this forum can claim. She may also be on his show this evening on the Science Channel -- I keep catching glimpses on the commercial, but always too late to make a positive ID.

My only gripe with her is that I think she's the perfect role model for girls, but, IMO, her potty mouth nixes it. Which is rather weird, because she's Swedish, only recently came to the US, and English is a second language (she's also Mandarin fluent without an accent, allegedly).

A very intelligent, light-hearted, woman. Cursed with being merely mortal.


----------



## Maker_of_Things (Jun 28, 2019)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> She seems like a great person.
> 
> Fame-wise, I don't get the popularity, other than her being female. She doesn't make a lot of content, and she doesn't make great content. A little bit hammy, a little bit silly, but, neither funny enough to be remarkably funny, not interesting enough to be remarkably interesting.


I like Simone because she shows that one can be a maker without being very serious about making huge things that cost a lot of money or do incredibly complex stuff, it is just a spectrum of what a maker could be doing and she is just elsewhere on to compared to many 'famous makers' but nearer the the bit that many home/hobby makers might be.

Also she used to live on a boat with my name on it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX9DIEPQnr4


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> My only gripe with her is that I think she's the perfect role model for girls, but, IMO, her potty mouth nixes it. Which is rather weird, because she's Swedish, only recently came to the US, and English is a second language (she's also Mandarin fluent without an accent, allegedly).


Why would that be weird? People use obscenities in all languages.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

^^^ People use obscenities, yes...candidate role models for 4 year old girls don't in my book...unless of course you want to groom her for a career as a merchant marine or sailor.

^ Don't you just love Google? Makes you wonder what he reads in our posts, lol.


----------



## adamwilla (Mar 24, 2020)

Johntee said:


> Pretty cool
> 
> https://youtu.be/R35gWBtLCYg


Did you see IT???https://carbuzz.com/news/tesla-cybertruck-is-being-completely-redesigned How do you like?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> ^^^ People use obscenities, yes...candidate role models for 4 year old girls don't in my book...unless of course you want to groom her for a career as a merchant marine or sailor.


I'm not suggesting that use of obscenities is appropriate for a role model for children, only that the use of obscenities by some random person looking for attention - and not presenting herself as a role model for children - is not surprising.


----------

